
Hacker News App Comparison for Android - kjemperud
http://thomas.do/post/35489071482/hacker-news-android-apps
======
ch0wn
I actually prefer <http://cheeaun.github.com/hnmobile/> over any native app on
my Android. It's fast, pretty and hasn't let me down yet.

~~~
aw3c2
Warning, above link breaks the back button to an infinite redirection loop.
Longclick it to skip more than one page backwards (at least in Opera).

~~~
cheeaun
You mean it happens on Opera desktop browser or on Android? And which version?

~~~
aw3c2
Nope, the normal desktop one. 12.10 Build 1652 on Linux.

------
joelhaasnoot
You might want to do test this again on a tablet. I only found one or two apps
that used dual panes - IMHO a key feature for reading on a tablet.

~~~
kjemperud
Good idea. Which ones looked good on tablets? I don't have an Android tablet
at the moment :(

~~~
SCdF
I have a Prime, and I remember going through all the available apps ~6 months
ago and uninstalling them all.

They were either bad apps in general or were potentially nice phone-sized apps
with no optimisation done for tablets. When I say optimisation I'm referring
to both the UI layout and the general rendering performance. For some reason
(I'm not an android dev) certain apps have performance issues that scale with
your pixel count (I guess they are hand-rendering things themselves and simply
Doing It Wrong) and make them unusable.

I can't remember which though, so I'll install your top two when I get home
(~8-10hrs) and report back.

~~~
kjemperud
Thanks! Looking forward to hear your results. If any of them works well on
your Prime, could you email me some screenshots? thomas at kjemperud dot net

~~~
SCdF
Gah! So, I tried your top three and im sorry to report it's a trifecta of
failure: Hacker News Beta renders really s owly, Hacker News Android performs
well but doesn't support landscape (it stays in profile) and Hacker News Droid
performs Ok, rotates in landscape but without a useful or optimised layout,
and as you state doesn't let you log in.

~~~
kjemperud
Okay, thanks for the update! I'll see if I can get my hands on an Android
tablet and make a follow-up test :)

------
CrazedGeek
It's not a native app, but I've enjoyed <http://ihackernews.com> for some time
now.

~~~
tsm
I tried three native apps and had problems with all of them. I recently
switched to ihackernews, and everything's been great. The hidden killer
feature is that you can use browser-provided tabs.

~~~
apu
Also, iHackerNews has links to 'viewtext' on the article, which works on about
75% of articles that I've tried, and saves a lot of badnwidth/cpu/ram.

The viewtext service is also incredibly awesome for printing out articles on
paper -- I've found it to be much better than even the custom "print" versions
of many articles, and certainly better than readability, etc.

------
j45
Thanks for sharing this list. HN is one if the few things I semi regularly
read and I'm ecstatic so far that I can use my note to participate on hn and
continue to keep my laptop as a workspace first.

------
hokkos
I tested them all, there is always something that make it a worst experience
than using a browser, for exemple when it lost the position in the comment
thread. So now I rely exclusively to Chrome.

------
EwanG
Could someone point me to a similar Win 8 comparison?

------
lukaszg
Mobile version this web page would be better IMHO.

~~~
tbe
Agree. I've found the web view in Pocket (and probably other apps with built-
in web views) to do a better job of displaying HN comment pages than any of
the browsers I tried, though. Simply because it wraps the comments at a
comfortable line length.

------
quinndupont
Weird, I just completed a very similar review, but focused on tablet (Nexus 7)
support. We came to very similar conclusions:
[http://www.iqdupont.com/blog/2012/11/10/finding-a-good-
hacke...](http://www.iqdupont.com/blog/2012/11/10/finding-a-good-hacker-news-
android-app.html)

------
NSAID
Hacker News Full by Chad Etzel only stopped working in the last day or two
(probably something with the API it uses), but is my favorite app. Hopefully
it gets an update or otherwise starts working again.

------
kjemperud
If you know any other apps worth including, please let me know :)

~~~
Create
HNdroid Hacker News Client

Read and comment to stories posted on news.ycombinator.com

[http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=hacker%20news...](http://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=hacker%20news&fdid=com.gluegadget.hndroid)

------
jprice
HackerNewsBot is my favorite

------
drivebyacct2
This review doesn't reflect (my) daily usage. Hacker News Beta is gorgeous but
it's a usability nightmare and none of the post functionality works. Either
the UX is broken for it and/or it force closes on a brand new (rom on my)
Galaxy Nexus. You lose scroll position going between Activities, you can only
view one page, etc.

~~~
kjemperud
It's true that I haven't used all of the apps for a long period of time.
Hacker News Droid is the one I've been using the most, but sadly it hasn't
stayed up to date compared with some of the competition. By the way, I just
added Hacker News Android to the comparison. It is really beautiful and
functional, and seems like a great choice if you're running ICS or above. It
might also be slightly unstable though, and I had to log in before it would
load the front page. Still, it's worth a look :)

